# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Ατύχημα του Christos XXII στη Μάγχη

## Παναγιώτης

Ατύχημα είχε το ελληνικό ρυμουλκό Christos XXII στη Μάγχη την Κυριακή (13/1/2013)
  Αμφιταλαντεύτηκαγια το που πρέπει να μπει, αλλά μια που αυτά τα ρυμουλκά χαρακτηρίζονται ποντοπόρα ρυμουλκά νομίζω ότι εδώ ταιριάζει καλύτερα.

Το Christos XXII γερμανικό εκπαιδευτικό (μάλλον για να εκπαιδεύει ψαράδες) Emsstrom.
ShipSpotting.com

© jens smit


Το βράδυ της Κυριακής έκοψε δρόμο για να ελέγξουν το ρυμούλκιο και έπεσε πάνω του το ρυμουλκούμενο προξενώντας ρήγμα. Στην περιοχή κατέπλευσαν να βοηθήσουν τα Βρετανικά πολεμικά HMS Lancaster και HMS Severn, για να βοηθήσουν. Το ρήγμα ταπώθηκε και τα νερά αντλήθηκαν και το Christos ΧΧΙΙ τα οχτώ μέλη του πληρώματος είναι καλά στην υγεία τους.
Το ρυμουλκούμενο βούλιαξε σε 2,5 μέτρα βάθος.
  Περισσότερα*εδώ*

Το ρυμουλκούμενο 
23c7fe413e424e08bd498f91be706d74-576x0.JPGf3c90d73a8d642bea41210ad1cd3be1d-576x0.JPG

Οι προσπάθειες να ταπώσουν το ρήγμα.
85091a28787b4edf8c8d5f0bf0e82170-576x0.jpg05d4512e1bca4bce84ba2a522f328eb1-576x0.jpg
Πηγή εικόνων http://www.royalnavy.mod.uk/News-and...nglish-Channel

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το Christos XXII είναι ασφαλές ρυμουλκήθηκε στο Weymouth.
Torbay.jpg
Πηγή εικόνας http://rnli.org/NewsCentre/Pages/Tor...-tug-boat.aspx

ΚΙ ένα βίντεο από την επιχείρηση τα ξημερώματα της Δευτέρας
http://www.rnlivideolibrary.org.uk/g...x?vid=SkNHuscj

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δυσκολες καταστασεις οι φωτο αποκαλυπτουν πολλα

----------


## pantelis2009

Σίγουρα δύσκολες καταστάσεις και ειδικά όταν είναι νύχτα, γίνονται δυσκολότερα. Καλή συνέχεια στο πλήρωμα και καλή επιστροφή στην πατρίδα.

----------

